# Can you install an AVR on portable Generator?



## amc

Hi all,


I was wondering if you can install an AVR Automatic Voltage Regulator on any portable generator?


Especially if I get one that is used or relatively new, but that unit does not have an AVR installed. Can I get an AVR and install it so I can use some of my electronics with it, like my TV/Laptop during power outages.


I know you can get units with them already installed. But they are a little more expensive and at the moment I can't afford one. So I am looking at getting a used one and if I can install an AVR.


----------



## tabora

Sure... You can get a small AVR module to fit most small generators: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AVR-Automa...086875?hash=item3af906f8db:g:vWwAAOSwW6BaH7AR
although most already have one.

Or you can use external ones:

Here's a 1K one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Nippon...431145844?epid=1161666612&hash=item4b4dffa174

Here's a 5K one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Nippon...112089&hash=item33f58b25fe:g:ibcAAOSwP~tW3fAI


----------



## RedOctobyr

tabora, I had done just a bit of reading about adding an internal AVR, and some discussions that I found said that the answer depends on the type of generator. I think they mentioned that brushless generators may not be compatible with adding an AVR? It didn't seem like the answer was a universal "yes, you can add one", anyways. 

But like I said, I was just doing some quick googling, after the question was asked. I don't know the details, nor am I an EE, so I have no idea how different types of generators (like being brushless) would figure into the discussion. 

I'd be interested to learn more about whether an internal can be added to pretty much any generator (I'm excluding inverters), etc. 

I am assuming that adding an external AVR box would presumably work with any generator type, since it's just another external load, as far as the generator is concerned.


----------



## amc

Thanks guys for the replies.


That was exactly what I was looking for, since I have no idea about generators.


This will be my first when I buy one. This also will more than likely influence my decision on the generator I will get since the AVRs either internal or external don't seem to be very expensive.


Could mean I can get a bigger used genny and install one of these AVRs afterwards. Just have to do some research to see if the genny has brushes or not.


Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## Robert147

amc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you can install an AVR Automatic Voltage Regulator on any portable generator?
> 
> 
> Especially if I get one that is used or relatively new, but that unit does not have an AVR installed. Can I get an AVR and install it so I can use some of my electronics with it, like my TV/Laptop during power outages.
> 
> 
> I know you can get units with them already installed. But they are a little more expensive and at the moment I can't afford one. So I am looking at getting a used one and if I can install an AVR.


Hi AMC,

You can easily install an AVR Automatic Voltage Regulator on any portable generator. In last month one of my friend Installed Portable Generator through "Swift Equipment Solutions".

You can consult with "Swift Equipment Solutions" they will definitely help you.


----------



## Grumpygupta

Or you could get an inverter generator that produce pretty clean power and you may not need this at all. Look into Honda or aYamaha or other brands like Firman from Costco that may potentially have this already.


----------



## RedOctobyr

For curiosity, amc, what are you trying to run with it? And if you wanted to share your budget range, that could be helpful too. 

You can get a 2000W inverter generator for about $450, I think, for Harbor Freight's Predator unit. 

An inverter generator will produce the cleanest electrical output, and will also be quieter, and use less gas, than a traditional generator (with or without AVR). But they *are* definitely more expensive for a given output, so they're usually not the best option when trying to be budget-conscious. 

But if you were only trying to run 1000W of sensitive items, and had a $500 budget, for instance, they could be worth considering.


----------



## ngyuen

RedOctobyr said:


> For curiosity, amc, what are you trying to run with it? And if you wanted to share your budget range, that could be helpful too.
> 
> You can get a 2000W inverter generator for about $450, I think, for Harbor Freight's Predator unit.
> 
> An inverter generator will produce the cleanest electrical output, and will also be quieter, and use less gas, than a traditional generator (with or without AVR). But they *are* definitely more expensive for a given output, so they're usually not the best option when trying to be budget-conscious.
> 
> But if you were only trying to run 1000W of sensitive items, and had a $500 budget, for instance, they could be worth considering.


Let me state what my issue is. I have a portable generator (Echo EG-4300) that works perfectly except for one issue. From a cold start, the generator outputs a voltage that can be adjusted by a pot on the avr to design voltage (manual says 252v at no load and design rpm of 3600). As the generator warms up the output slowly increases by a tenth of a volt steadily over time. I can bring the voltage back to 252v by the pot but it will again increase over time. If left alone the voltage will eventually increase to 280 then to 290, and over. I finally bottom out the pot and lose any further adjustment trying to bring the voltage into range. The generator has brushes. How are the reference voltages measured in the circuit? It looks like there is a coil in the stator feeding the avr (rectified and then being fed to the brushes?).
The question is why is this happening?, and what can be done to correct the voltage shift. Can there be something added externally that will help with the presumed temperature compensation needed?
Or is there something else I'm missing.
One other thing. I obtained a second generator unit figuring I could use the avr out of that one. Both units exhibit the exact same results. I hesitate buying a replacement avr for some excessive cost and have no better results than I'm having now.
Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## KRE

ngyuen said:


> Let me state what my issue is. I have a portable generator (Echo EG-4300) that works perfectly except for one issue. From a cold start, the generator outputs a voltage that can be adjusted by a pot on the avr to design voltage (manual says 252v at no load and design rpm of 3600). As the generator warms up the output slowly increases by a tenth of a volt steadily over time. I can bring the voltage back to 252v by the pot but it will again increase over time. If left alone the voltage will eventually increase to 280 then to 290, and over. I finally bottom out the pot and lose any further adjustment trying to bring the voltage into range. The generator has brushes. How are the reference voltages measured in the circuit? It looks like there is a coil in the stator feeding the avr (rectified and then being fed to the brushes?).
> The question is why is this happening?, and what can be done to correct the voltage shift. Can there be something added externally that will help with the presumed temperature compensation needed?
> Or is there something else I'm missing.
> One other thing. I obtained a second generator unit figuring I could use the avr out of that one. Both units exhibit the exact same results. I hesitate buying a replacement avr for some excessive cost and have no better results than I'm having now.
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


 You may or may not have a Voltage regulator issue. A perfectly good V/R can be over ridden by the Harmonics of the generator coupling up with the load Harmonics. It does not happen very often but it does an, can happen. If you are not at 100% load when this is happening, add enough resistive load to bring the unit up 100% load an see if it holds voltage. If that works your load an generator combo is the issue. HTH


----------



## Starlight

Voltage regulator (referred to as AVR) is designed for AC brushless generators with fundamental wave, harmonic compound excitation or permanent magnet generator excitation (PMG system).

The voltage regulator is an adjustment device that controls the generator output voltage within a specified range. Its function is to automatically control the generator voltage and keep it constant when the rotating speed of the generator changes, so as to prevent the generator voltage from being too high to burn out the electrical equipment and cause the battery to overcharge. At the same time, it also prevents the generator voltage from being too low, resulting in malfunctioning of electrical equipment and insufficient battery charge.
https://www.dieselgeneratortech.com/generators/how-to-adjust-generator-voltage-by-AVR.html


----------

